# ShoWerks Bangor



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Been asked by the Ford group to bring the ST along again was wondering if anybody else was going. It's on Easter Monday 9th April at the McKee clock Arena on the Bangor sea front.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be going. Might try and get down with Matt-TSI in the Cupra R.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Be sure to come over and say hello. I'd say I'll be the only ST at the show so shouldn't be to hard to spot.


----------



## ace275 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ill be there in the red UK DC2 if i get it reinsured in time


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Will be there myself, red celica GT :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

It's great to Yous attending.

My head is melted now and we are just sitting back hoping for the weather to change 

Sho'Werks EDITION compitition -

http://www.showerks.com/site/2012/03/20/showerks-edition-competition/

Promo Vid -

http://www.showerks.com/site/2012/02/13/showerks-live-teaser/

See you all on Monday

David @ Sho'Werks


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some hot babes at Sho Werks :lol:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

LMAO  She is mint she is haaa

Tho there will be some proper belters about come monday belive you me


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

david.celica said:


> we are just sitting back hoping for the weather to change .
> 
> See you all on Monday
> 
> David @ Sho'Werks


Me too though a repeat of last years weather may be a bit much to ask! A dry day would be nice.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

yea just to be dry would be good, it hasnt rained in bangor all day today and just a very light skiff yesterday and it was ment to last both.

either way the show must go on (for those that turn up) haaa


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there rain or shine (booked the day off work so might as well, that and it all for a good cause). Might even try to dig out my t-shirt I got last year


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Dont know many people here yet but ill be going 

edit : i see meguiars have a stall there, if dodo are sponsoring it, think they will?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewerty and Jordy it was good to meet you today. Hope you both enjoyed the show, I know I did.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> Stewerty and Jordy it was good to meet you today. Hope you both enjoyed the show, I know I did.


I really enjoyed the show myself! Nearly as much as seeing your beautiful ST 

Even got drawn into buying a megs bucket with grit guard haha

Was a great day, hopefully ill see you again soon!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Jordy Kuga said:


> Dont know many people here yet but ill be going
> 
> edit : i see meguiars have a stall there, if dodo are sponsoring it, think they will?


Sadly Pj and Dom couldnt make it this year as they are extreamly busy but just watch this space for 2013


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> Stewerty and Jordy it was good to meet you today. Hope you both enjoyed the show, I know I did.


Cheers, was a really good day. Must get my finger out and get my Audi up to show standard.


----------

